# How did you get where you are?



## djrockinsteve (Sep 9, 2010)

How did you wind up living where you are now? School, careers, marriage etc.? I was looking at the "Map" and was curious how some people end up living where they are now. Everyone has a story, care to share?

For myelf my parents lived in Pittsburgh where I was born. When 13 we moved to a farm in Washington Pa. At 21 my search for employment put me back working in Pittsburgh where I moved years later and have been here ever since. Don't plan on moving. Each time I had more crap to move.

I really enjoy where I am now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Born and raised in Erie, PA. Always stayed in the area.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 9, 2010)

Same for me - born and raised in Festus, MO. My parents and my wife's parents are neighbors across the street!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 9, 2010)

I basically grew up in the area. When we purchased our home 19 years ago, it was midway between my parents home and my wife's parents home. It was a nice area with a good school district so the choice was easy. I thought about moving once to Robinson Twp, Washington County. Owner wouldn't sell with any contingencies. We even offered him his asking price. Go figure. At this point, I have no real desire to move. I like it here.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 9, 2010)

Born in Omaha Ne raised in northeast Ne. living in my grandfathers house on my mothers side of the family here in Concord my dads side of the family lived only ten miles east of Concord in the town of Allen my wifes family lived in the Dakota City Ne area we met at IBP six months later we were married We tried living in Dakota City when we frist got marrried and with in six months I know that the city life was not for me thats when we moved out to Concord and stayed there


----------



## non-grapenut (Sep 9, 2010)

Raised in Chi-town burbs, family relocated to Tampa, FL when Dad got a job offer. Fell in love with a FL native (one of the only 10 left) and after Mom and Dad passed, we had no reason to stay in Tampa, so we relocated to where my love's parents were to help them in their old age to the FL panhandle. I really like the weather better here. We have a change of seasons and a more liberal growing zone. We went from zone 9 to zone 8. Still can't grow lilac bushes, though. Boo.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 9, 2010)

Born in Wenatchee, Wa and lived there until my younger brother was born, i was about 10 - he got sick at 5mos from something in the sprays they used on the orchards and we moved to the Seattle area. Been stuck here ever since. Always thinking about going back, and i will one of these days...


----------



## JohnT (Sep 9, 2010)

Born in Morris County NJ (MCNJ), went to high school in MCNJ, Went to college in MCNJ, married a woman from MCNJ (about 10 minute away), Now have a home in MCNJ. 

Sometimes I kid that if I ever leave MCNJ, I might spontaneously combust.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 9, 2010)

Always lived in Nova Scotia - born and raised in Hants Co., went to University in Annapolis Valley, worked 30 years in Halifax and lived outside the city in various places for those 30 years. Retired in 2002, lived for 5 years in rural area in Yarmouth Co and have been back in Halifax area for last 2 years.
My wife and I hope to embark on a new journey now - going to various places in Canada/world to live for 3-6 month periods. First stop is British Columbia, since all 3 of our kids are there. If that works out and we remain healthy, then perhaps Scotland, Portugal, New Zealand, who knows? 
It will unfortunately mean an end to winemaking, but.. the wine I have will get a chance to age!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 9, 2010)

I swear I took a left turn at Albuquerque and here I am. 

Born in Buffalo, dropped out of HS at 17, enlisted in the Navy, spent most of my enlistment in Japan, married Itsuko at the US Embassy in Tokyo, came back to Buffalo, moved to NJ for 5 years back in the 70's, came back to Bufffalo, moved outside of Philadelphia for 6 months in the early 80's, came back to Buffalo. I think we have decided to stay here now. (But I could be enticed to head to a warmer climate each year in January & February)


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 9, 2010)

Born and raised in Baltimore, MD.
Moved to NJ in 2002, left in 2004. 
Moved about 30 minutes northwest of Baltimore to Westminster (Carroll County) to the country.
Now planning on buying a house here in Carroll County.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2010)

Born and raised in Ct. and when we bought our house we looked for one of the best schools for the kids and pay dearly for this so these dang kids better make something of themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

good thread steve!
born and raised in western ky. me and hubby both have always lived in the same county, but never really "knew" each other well until high school. turns out both our dad's knew each other pretty well in high school and we later learned after being married a few years, that our grandfather's (his paternal, mine maternal) that served in ww2, both came home on the same train and truck...who'd a thunk it, lol! hubby farms, so we live in the county, but i work and teen sons goes to private school 25 mi. away in another county. not alot of industry in our county, other than farming, but it's home and we love it and i don't see any of us going anywhere else!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 10, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Born and raised in Ct. and when we bought our house we looked for one of the best schools for the kids and pay dearly for this so these dang kids better make something of themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly! I think most parents want their kids to have a better life than theirs so you guide them and spend $$$$$$$ with fingers crossed in hopes they don't decide to work the tilta-whirl at the circus.


----------



## pwrose (Sep 10, 2010)

Born in Puerto Rico (dad was in the navy), parents were high school sweethears and are still together today, both were from Washington County, NC. They still live there and now I only live about 40 miles north of them. However to get where I am now I have been all over the world living in different places along the way. 2 Years in Ansbach Germany, 1 year in an attic in Mogadishu Somalia, and a host of States in the US (NC, FL, CA, OR, ME, NY, and VA). Its amazing what a military career will do for you. Now I am done moving and transfering kids from school to school, the main reason for getting out, and built a house where I have marked on the map. There is one more move in my future before being put in the ground to push up flowers, and that is to the mountains of NC once the kids are out of school and the house.


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2010)

I was raised about 10 miles north of where I currantly live. My ex-husband and I had bought a house beside his parents in this area. Got a job at the school district, got divorced, got my degree in Bus. Admin, got a management job at the school district, got re-married and only have to drive 500 feet to work, I don't think I'm going anywhere. The area is nice and I really like it here.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2010)

Julie said:


> The area is nice and I really like it here.



We were commenting on that as we drove up for the picnic. Definately a very nice area.


----------



## BobF (Sep 10, 2010)

Born/raised in MO. Lived in CA, CT, VA, WA, GA while in the military. Also spent a good deal of time in OR, SC, Spain and Scotland. 

Post-military, lived in CA, TN, WI.

Been back in MO for ~5 years.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 10, 2010)

Julie said:


> only have to drive 500 feet to workQUOTE]
> 
> My wife works 1 mile from our home and loves that. Winter time the heater doesn't even get a chance. I usually start her car for her to warm it up a bit.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 10, 2010)

Born in here in Florida just 25 miles away in Bradenton. Lived in Myakka City forever. It was country living at it's best in Florida. Went to the local elementary school during the early 60's. Our house was next door to the school. I walked home every day for lunch. 
My first grade teacher, no kindergarden there at that time, taught my dad, mom, older brother, me & a younger brother. Just a couple more years and she would have gotten the last brother too.
The ride to highschool took an hour on the bus. Each way.
This part of the county was looked down on by all the uppities. Too country and redneck. Now they flock here for paradise. If they could have only seen it here 40 years ago.
My brother's property is slightly adjacent to mine, then the rest of the family joins his till you get to my 81 year old mother.
She has lived in our house since 1949. For years it was a single room log cabin, built from cabbage palm trees. Then over the years dad expanded it till it's about 800 sq. ft.
I can remember our out house. The road in front was only 9' wide and paved with patch on top of patch.
I remember a story my dad always told us. 
He was in tough times in WWII. Looked up to the sky and made a promise to God that if he let him get back to Myakka City, he would never have to look far to find him again. He kept that promise.
Me I like to see different sights. Love to travel on the bike and not only see, but smell the rest of the world. 
But there is no greater feeling than when I see the Manatee County sign on the interstate and know in just a few more minutes, I'll be home.
Just to give you a feeling of here, 
no large grocery stores, only a private owned convience store.
No movie theaters with in 25 miles. 
1 gas station
1 caution light on the highway.
1 diner.
A fire department that the building isn't staffed every night.
When the power goes out, it can be for days.


----------



## robie (Sep 10, 2010)

With lots of trial and error... OK, maybe more error than was necessary... 

If I could do any of it over again I would go back to the years right after getting out of the army. I would have gotten my discharge papers, jumped in my car, and headed for California, straight to some successful wine grape vineyard; I would have started off at the lowest job there and worked and advanced until I learned everything I could about the vineyard-side of wine.

Then I would have repeated the same process, except in the commercial winery. A wine-related degree at UC Davis might even have been in order.

I am now very near retiring and who knows, I might just head west after I do retire. I am certainly not an expert, but I can honestly say I am in love with most every aspect of wine and wine making. My idea of a fun day is to get on UTube and watch all the videos on vineyard practices. Just a simple photo of a nice vineyard scene, all filled with lush vines loaded with ripe grapes can make me smile really huge inside.

Just thinking about it, I'm smiling right now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 11, 2010)

I think many of us wind up where we are due to a woman. We findsomeone we really like and will put up with us and we tend to tay in that general area.

Years ago I was giving a friend a ride home. He told me that he has lost his job, got a DUI and lost his license, sold his car since he couldn't drive. He broke up with his girlfriend and moved back home since he was living with his girlfriend. 

I looked at him and said that's fantastic! He was puzzled and asked why I would say that. I explained he has no ties to stay here. No children or responsibilities and he can start all over again anywhere in the world he wants to.

Haven't seen him since. Hope all is well. I've enjoyed every year of my life, good and bad. They are all learning experiences. We live in a very small world and I'm sure some of us on here are closer than you think.

Enjoy every day.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2010)

Julie said:


> I was raised about 10 miles north of where I currantly live. My ex-husband and I had bought a house beside his parents in this area. Got a job at the school district, got divorced, got my degree in Bus. Admin, got a management job at the school district, got re-married and only have to drive 500 feet to work, I don't think I'm going anywhere. The area is nice and I really like it here.



500 feet!!!!! Man that would be sweet! I actually used to work about 1.5 miles from where I live now but I didnt live here when I worked there. Funny how that works out!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2010)

Wade E said:


> 500 feet!!!!! Man that would be sweet! I actually used to work about 1.5 miles from where I live now but I didnt live here when I worked there. Funny how that works out!



ROFLMAO, it is sweet. I have had other job offers but once I calculate the gas to and from the new job compared to what I pay now I don't take them because the salary still isn't enough. The only disadvantage is in the winter when there is a snow day, most of the management do not have to show up if the roads that they travel are real bad but because I live so close I can't say the roads are too bad to make it in, I can pretty much walk but that is ok, I go to work in jeans that day.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Sep 11, 2010)

I grew up in Springfield MA, great city back then... you could take the bus as a 11 year old kid and people would help you out.... not now... anyways I knew I was moving as far away as I could. Just wanted to stretch my legs and be somewhere else. 

Ended up getting a bit of incentive ($) from a college in SPFLD to attend class there and play hockey for them. So instead of going to Honolulu Community I stayed home for just a bit longer. My last semester of college I met this girl who was taking the wrong class. I marred her five years later and she likes the area... so my plan to leave took a detour. I have two great kids now who are established here.... I guess that my bride and I might leave once I max out my retirement in 19 more short years.

I always wanted to leave but every time I was ready there was a reason to stay... I don't regret any of it... except shoveling the GD snow


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2010)

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, it is sweet. I have had other job offers but once I calculate the gas to and from the new job compared to what I pay now I don't take them because the salary still isn't enough. The only disadvantage is in the winter when there is a snow day, most of the management do not have to show up if the roads that they travel are real bad but because I live so close I can't say the roads are too bad to make it in, I can pretty much walk but that is ok, I go to work in jeans that day.



I guess another tragic thing about being that close is trying to call in sick being right across the street!!!!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 12, 2010)

Until I started working for myself, I've always had some drive to work. The worst was 20 miles one way, that was farming. The only good thing is a company truck most of those farming days.
Now it's get up and walk out the bedroom to the office. When work was plentiful a couple years ago, it was heaven.
Dogs at my feet, wife snoring in the next room, who could ask for more.


----------



## pwrose (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never lived close to where I work. I think the closest was 15 miles and that still took a good 45 mins with tunnel traffic and what not. I now drive 60 miles one way and it only takes me 1 hour to oget there, and when I am working bees that could be as far as 3-4 hours to get there. There is the exception of the ones in the yard, but I dont have to do much with them. LOL


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I guess another tragic thing about being that close is trying to call in sick being right across the street!!!!!



cause then u know they gonna come check on ya, lol


----------



## rodo (Sep 12, 2010)

My commute's a killer....NOT!
For me it's out the side door, immediate right turn 16 steps down and I'm in the shop.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 12, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Until I started working for myself, Dogs at my feet, wife snoring in the next room, who could ask for more.



The one bad thing about being self employed. 

When YOU call in sick YOU know you're lying. I love being S.E. About 10 years now.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 14, 2010)

robie said:


> With lots of trial and error... OK, maybe more error than was necessary...
> 
> If I could do any of it over again I would go back to the years right after getting out of the army. I would have gotten my discharge papers, jumped in my car, and headed for California, straight to some successful wine grape vineyard; I would have started off at the lowest job there and worked and advanced until I learned everything I could about the vineyard-side of wine.
> 
> ...



Amen Brother!!!!!


----------

